# pier cart = rod rack ?



## t58martin (Jul 18, 2005)

wondering if anyone here uses a pier cart mounted to the car for double duty as a rod and cooler rack for beach, seems like it'd work...

the reels on wheels type of carts have a 2" hitch adaptor..


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I've wondered the same thing. My question would be is the pier cart shaky when it's in the holder? If it is secure, I don't see why it wouldn't work except it wouldn't look as cool!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48744


----------



## t58martin (Jul 18, 2005)

Bubba,

still didn't buy anything yet... since that last post

I'd like a nice custom rack and a pier cart, don't believe wifey will ever permit that,,,, 

I may get her to look the other way while I buy one or the other... 

For the pier I use my kids wagon currently, I made wood sides for it and fastened pvc pipe to it for holders. the wheels are so thin it doesn't go through even a little sand well.

For the beach I've been using the ski rack on top of my truck. I really want the cooler outside the truck though if you know what I mean....


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

If cost is the deciding factor then you could start like I did. Get a cheapo Harbor Freight cargo carrier. $30 on sale.

Modify it with some PVC tubing and you have a functional carrier. Little ghetto, but it works. 

Also useful for carrying firewood while camping, a pier cart once you get one, etc...
.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

give shieter a pm...i mean shooter


----------



## t58martin (Jul 18, 2005)

I just called them... we'll see if I can get something sweet for my price range...


----------



## t58martin (Jul 18, 2005)

*shooter hooked me up*











Not a good close up of the rack. Shooter worked with me on designing just the right sized rack and getting it mounted to my truck.

I'm glad I went with the dedicated rack. I'll post pictures of my home made (hurting) pier cart later. 

It was a pleasure doing business with Shooter.


----------



## oldschool (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice rack, fits the car very well.


----------

